# first movement of my new sonata



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi all! I put this post in the wrong section before, so here it is again.

I decided last week to write a sonata and finished the first part today. I attached the pdf score and mp3 with this mail and would love to hear some comments on it. Thanks!

greetings,
André, sweden


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

*new version of movement 1*

Hi! I rewrote some things in this first movement, and because I don't see an option to edit or delete my other post, I uploaded the pdf with this post again. I don't see a way to delete my old mp3, and having not enough space anymore here, I was not able to upload the new mp3. Maybe someone knows how to do this?

Hope to hear some comments on it.

greetings,
André, Sweden


----------



## World Violist

I'm listening to it as I write this, and I definitely like the opening and the transitions from major to minor. The development is amazing. Very nicely written; it snatches the listener's attention and holds it throughout the twists and turns of the piece. Sonata form always was my favorite form, and this is a good one.

I forgot that you rewrote some things in this piece, though, but I have high expectations for it and am anxious to hear the revisions.


----------

